# Yay for a new start?



## OctaveAce (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm really new to all of this. ^^ I've never been on a blogging site about anything before. Anyway, I'm 23-years-old. I've only been married once. I got married shortly after turning 20. I was pretty much trapped into the marriage due to unfortunate circumstances. He started out as my knight in shining armor and ended up turning out to be a living nightmare. -w- The first problem was with him constantly snooping. He'd snoop even though I wasn't up to anything. He'd come home and constantly put me down. .-. NOTHING I did was ever good enough from chores to my physical appearance. He began to isolate me from family and friends. v.v After that I had an emotional affair with a man that I met on facebook. This was all within the first year. Our marriage finally fell apart when we moved from my home state to Connecticut. He met a woman and they physically dated. I didn't take it so well. We separated and finally got a divorce last February. Now I'm staying with some friends. I'm also in a new relationship. Anyway, I'm wanting to move forward by joining the US Navy. I'm currently a little over 200 lbs. I've been taking exercise tips from them. I've been over weight my entire life so I'm a bit over my head with this stuff. I'm here for emotional support.  I'm really shy so I'm sorry that this is a little vague but if you ask questions I'll be more than happy to answer. My goal is to be out of here by September or sooner and to start a new life for myself.


----------



## OctaveAce (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm looking for work out tips that are fun and for good food that's healthy. I'm looking for this to be more enjoyable then it has been. ^_^ Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

OctaveAce said:


> I'm looking for work out tips that are fun and for good food that's healthy. I'm looking for this to be more enjoyable then it has been. ^_^ Any help would be appreciated.


work harder than you feel you can at the time. 

thats my advice. 

embrace the suck. mind over matter. 

if you dont mind that you are sucking from the PT, it dont matter.


----------



## OctaveAce (Mar 27, 2014)

As'laDain said:


> work harder than you feel you can at the time.
> 
> thats my advice.
> 
> ...



Well that's the problem. If it always sucks then it's sucking the fun out of everything. Grueling work is fine but eventually some fun has to get put into it before everyday turns into blech. -w- I'm one of those people that can typically find the fun in anything. I fail to see it in sit ups and push-ups. Which is fine. Those I just have to suck it up and deal with. I'd really like to find something to replace a walk with every once in a while. After all doing the same thing everyday, accept for Saturdays, can get a bit boring as well. ^^'


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

octaveace said:


> well that's the problem. If it always sucks then it's sucking the fun out of everything. Grueling work is fine but eventually some fun has to get put into it before everyday turns into blech. -w- i'm one of those people that can typically find the fun in anything. I fail to see it in sit ups and push-ups. Which is fine. Those i just have to suck it up and deal with. I'd really like to find something to replace a walk with every once in a while. After all doing the same thing everyday, accept for saturdays, can get a bit boring as well. ^^'


embrace the suck!


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

Since separating from my ex I've lost quite a bit of weight and gone from running one mile to nine. It's all about experimenting with what works for you and syncing your mind/body/spirit into a healthy lifestyle by developing/changing small daily habits. 

Your mileage may vary, but here's what helped get me started-

Mind/Spirit: MEDITATING 
Sorry to scream it in all caps - but this is far and away the best thing I did that helped everything else fall into place. It truly brings me so much peace and helped improve my mood and focus. I used the below program. You're in luck because it's free and starts on 4/14. Deepak Chopra 21 Day Meditation Experience

Also, I love reading positive affirmations while having my morning coffee. Some books I recommend are "10 Secrets for Success and Inner Peace" by Wayne Dyer, "Simple Abundance: A Daybook of Comfort and Joy" by Sarah Ban Breathnach, and "E Squared: Nine Do It Yourself Experiments that Prove Your Thoughts Create Your Reality" by Pam Grout. 

Body/Health: 
Even if you aren't working out, stretch out your entire body every morning. It feels so good and is a major stress reliever. In three weeks I went from barely being able to go past my knees to putting my palms on the floor. And after a month of just stretching, I felt limber and ready to hit the gym!

Weight loss wise I joined Weight Watchers because my Dad, a Physician, recommended it. He said the #1 reason it works is the meeting/support group aspect. What I love is you learn how to lose weight while eating the foods you love. I still eat bread, chocolate, and drink wine yet I've loss weight. It can be done! Don't be afraid to "meeting shop" as it's important you find the right group of people you can relate with. Love my group now, our meeting leader is really funny and awesome!

Lastly, in the beginning don't focus too much on challenging yourself and instead do physical activity you enjoy. Dance, hike, swim, run, whatever doesn't feel like a chore! Even just walking is great. Try to do something active for at least 30 minutes 5x a week. The point is to develop a habit. Once you have a habit going I feel as though you naturally begin to push and challenge your fitness level. 

For me - I love running, hiking while listening to a book on tape, or doing Bar Method classes. Oh, I also like to play Frisbee Golf, the course usually involves at least a 3-4 mile walk. One of my best friends loves to garden, you'd be surprised how many calories you burn pulling weeds! Paddle-boarding also burns an insane amount of calories and is super fun. 

Edited to add: It's also important to drink plenty of water and get a good night's sleep. I had three weeks I was working out like crazy and eating super healthfully but losing no weight. I went from sleeping 6 hours per night to 8 and the weight fell off. Sleep is important!!! 

Yay for your new start Octave and good luck! I know you *will* do it!


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

Also, here are my favorite health sites:

Skinnytaste Recipes (Healthy and So Delicious!)


Before and After Fat Loss (Inspiring!) 

Everyday Affirmations for Daily Positivity


----------



## OctaveAce (Mar 27, 2014)

bravenewworld said:


> Since separating from my ex I've lost quite a bit of weight and gone from running one mile to nine. It's all about experimenting with what works for you and syncing your mind/body/spirit into a healthy lifestyle by developing/changing small daily habits.
> 
> Your mileage may vary, but here's what helped get me started-
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Brave. ^_^ I enjoy stretching and dancing. I'm building up to be able to walk six miles! The books sound interesting as well. Sorry this isn't a proper reply but I have to get going on my six mile walk soon. :3 Also, I was wondering how much weight you've lost. ^^


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

OctaveAce said:


> I'm really new to all of this. ^^ I've never been on a blogging site about anything before. Anyway, I'm 23-years-old. I've only been married once. I got married shortly after turning 20. I was pretty much trapped into the marriage due to unfortunate circumstances. He started out as my knight in shining armor and ended up turning out to be a living nightmare. -w- The first problem was with him constantly snooping. He'd snoop even though I wasn't up to anything. He'd come home and constantly put me down. .-. NOTHING I did was ever good enough from chores to my physical appearance. He began to isolate me from family and friends. v.v After that I had an emotional affair with a man that I met on facebook. This was all within the first year. Our marriage finally fell apart when we moved from my home state to Connecticut. He met a woman and they physically dated. I didn't take it so well. We separated and finally got a divorce last February. Now I'm staying with some friends. I'm also in a new relationship. Anyway, I'm wanting to move forward by joining the US Navy. I'm currently a little over 200 lbs. I've been taking exercise tips from them. I've been over weight my entire life so I'm a bit over my head with this stuff. I'm here for emotional support.  I'm really shy so I'm sorry that this is a little vague but if you ask questions I'll be more than happy to answer. My goal is to be out of here by September or sooner and to start a new life for myself.


in all honesty, your doing fine. just keep working out the kinks. you'll figure it out.


----------

